# Stallions in Scotland?!



## Nakita (6 February 2010)

Hi 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Does anyone know of any nice stallions in Scotland?
I am in North Ayrshire &amp; the closer the better!


----------



## levantosh (6 February 2010)

Solaris sports horses stand 4 stallions


----------



## levantosh (6 February 2010)

Oh Romanno stud stand about 4. Depends what you want Solaris more towards jumping but do have dressage and Romanno stand 2 performance and a few pony stallions.


----------



## S_N (6 February 2010)

How about MFS Sports Horses?  http://www.morayfirthstud.co.uk/  They stand 2 super stallions and breed some truly gorgeous horses.  They have also recently won an award at the British Breeders Awards Dinner!


----------



## nomis (6 February 2010)

*Scotland AI Services* - Have a stack of stallions available via AI - Ben has a great reputation, rates are very reasonable
*MFS Studfarm* - Have a nice selection of horses from Hanoverian and KWPN lines - Have heard good things about Caroline, stock are doing well 
*Hanleen Stud* - Home of Cruisings Mickey Finn - Harry is good to deal with
*Romanno Stud* - Have two Hanoverian stallions, Jennifer I believe is good to deal with
*Braeface Stud* - Selection of top showjumpers, owner Claire Campbell

You also have *Des Le Marquand* who owns some lovely showjumping stallions, but I am not sure if they stand at stud.

All the stallions at the above studs are graded, so foals will come with full papers and passports.


----------



## Nakita (6 February 2010)

Thank you everyone! 
I am quite interested in the stallions Solaris Sports Horses have. Has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## imafluffybunny (6 February 2010)

Rachan stud isn't too far from you and they have a very nice new stallion by Axis x E H Hohenstein

http://rachansporthorses.co.uk/niro.html

It really depends what you are looking to breed though??


----------



## shirleyno2 (6 February 2010)

I too can reccomend MFS. Or......I'm right down the south of England, but I have 9 stallions and can/do post semen to Scotland!!


----------



## Vickijay (6 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
How about MFS Sports Horses?  http://www.morayfirthstud.co.uk/  They stand 2 super stallions and breed some truly gorgeous horses.  They have also recently won an award at the British Breeders Awards Dinner! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was going to say them too as I LOVED Don Aqui but I live down passed London and it was too far and short notice to visit by the time I decided to try and get my mare pregnant again.


----------



## cruiseline (6 February 2010)

Another vote for MFS I have seen some stunning youngsters bred there from their stallions.


----------



## nomis (6 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you everyone! 
I am quite interested in the stallions Solaris Sports Horses have. Has anyone had any experience with them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

IMHO the stallions dont stand out, two are graded SSH with middle of the road marks, one stallion failed its grading, and the fourth is not graded. I guess it depends on the quality you are looking for, or whether you are concerned with the kind of studbook your foals will be eligible for, and the paperwork you will get.

BTW is it just me or are there a lot of Opie trolls on the go just now, as every second post is someone trying to promote her stallions.


----------



## cmg (6 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Thank you everyone! 
I am quite interested in the stallions Solaris Sports Horses have. Has anyone had any experience with them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

IMHO the stallions dont stand out, two are graded SSH with middle of the road marks, one stallion failed its grading, and the fourth is not graded. I guess it depends on the quality you are looking for, or whether you are concerned with the kind of studbook your foals will be eligible for, and the paperwork you will get.

BTW is it just me or are there a lot of Opie trolls on the go just now, as every second post is someone trying to promote her stallions. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Well said, Nomis.  There is no point in breeding unless you use the best animals on both sides, and these stallions just do not stand out as excellent when compared to others that are available in Scotland.  I would echo suggestions for MFS - excellent stallions and top notch mares begetting high class stock; their progeny results are proof of their breeding ethos.


----------



## holiday (6 February 2010)

I would also echo suggestions for MFS but would also say there are a lot of super stallions available via AI the limits are endless!!!!


----------



## PalominoMare (6 February 2010)

Really depends what type of stallion you are looking for? As Holiday said though, you don't have to limit yourself when there's the option of AI. 

That aside, Lambridden stud are in Dalry. Also if you pick an equiads up there's always a few in that - i noticed Bollin Terry of Puddledub stud is advertised this month. There's also always a few stallions in livery yards which pop up through word of mouth too. 

The progeny at solaris have had great results.


----------



## tikino (6 February 2010)

lambridden stud in dalry have some extemelly well bred stallions including a son of eurocommerce berlin and 2 sons of cornet obolensky. they also are the only stud in the uk with the only franchise of the eurocommerce stallions. they have more than 100 stallions on there books and also employ an inhouse vetso vet fees are reduced. pm me if you would like more information


----------



## jomiln (7 February 2010)

I have a lovely colt by Umenno bred by Solaris Sports Horses. Would def consider using him myself.


----------



## southsidestud (7 February 2010)

Braeface Stud Have some lovely stallions, And Not Forgetting Julie @ Lambridden 2 that get my vote!


----------



## aviemowat (7 February 2010)

Nakita:

Solaris Sports Horses have very nice stallions, they arent far away form you either if you are in North Ayrshire! 
www.umenno.com
I have a foal out of Umenno and she is a complete princess, so happy i chose him!! Good Luck with your stallion searching!


----------



## Moodymare100 (8 February 2010)

Lambridden Stud is one of the biggest studs in Scotland - have used them for the last couple of years with Eurocommerce Singapore and Balou Du Rouet - always had a good service


----------



## southsidestud (8 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Lambridden Stud is one of the biggest studs in Scotland - have used them for the last couple of years with Eurocommerce Singapore and Balou Du Rouet - always had a good service 

[/ QUOTE ]Yes Lambridden Is A great place with great stallions, and service,dont think you can go wrong


----------



## tikino (8 February 2010)

i second this my mare has been there 2 years running and will be going back this year service is second to none exellent place


----------



## goosetoo (8 February 2010)

Well I can say I used Lambridden too for AI- and never ever again! I know of another 4 people of the same opinion....


----------



## Rarebreed (8 February 2010)

I thought another 'new' poster was trying to promote a particular stallion too.

OP on this thread could go to Ben at Scotland AI services, he is not too far from her and she could choose whatever breed she wants.


----------



## AndreaTompkinson (8 February 2010)

there do seem to be a lot of people promoting a certain scottish stud, but as posted above there seems to be little attractive about their horses, other than the colour.


----------



## tikino (8 February 2010)

i have good reason to promote lambridden as my filly ellie was concieved there as was this years foal due in june.
ellie


----------



## Damien (9 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
BTW is it just me or are there a lot of Opie trolls on the go just now, as every second post is someone trying to promote her stallions.

[/ QUOTE ] 

[ QUOTE ]
 In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal off-topic discussion

[/ QUOTE ]

Indeed there are a number of Trolls within this forum one only needs to click on a posters profile to view a members previous posts which quickly identifies a members online behavioural patterns and establish their trollish behaviour. 

For the record Nakita sent an enquiry via the umenno website on Sunday, enquiring after the two coloured stallions available and asked if we took in visiting mares and if we could provide natural service. Nakita was informed via email that we preferred not to take visiting mares and provided her with the contact details of a stallion owner in her local area that may be able to meet her needs. 

Innocently Nakita posted on here genuinely enquiring after our stallions unaware that I was a member and oblivious to the fact that she would be met with hostility from a select few who's sole intention on these forums appears to be to bring the standards of the studs breeding program into disrepute, whilst at the same time purposefully promoting the services of others. This is the true nature of a troll.

I have no former association with Nakita as is the case with Crewello4 who also contacted me several days ago by telephone enquiring after McJonnas. They had mentioned that the mare in question had been imported and I immediately recognised her breeding as a mare that I had imported for a previous client. 

They too innocently asked for feedback on Mc Jonnas in these forums totally unaware that I am a member and oblivious to the fact that Opie was the person with whom they had spoken to earlier that day and I was also unaware of the the fact until later in the thread that we had in fact conversed, Magic had to point out to the OP that it was Opie that stood Mc Jonnas at stud. 

Regrettably they too have been met with animosity and hostility from a small minority and are now accused of being trolls.

It appears that within this community members are allowed to ask questions and opinions on stallions and studs services freely, however they are not permitted to ask any questions about any of the Solaris stallions without being met by negativity from the same select few and should any member dare post any positive remarks they are accused of being trolls by the trolls themselves. 

Interestingly Trolls have a tendency to hide behind a screen of anonymity in fear that their trollish behaviour will bring their own real life identity into disrepute. Trolls are renown to be ugly creatures. 

So in response to your question, no there are not a large number of Opie trolls on the go, however there are one or two senseless individuals who are displaying negative troll like behaviour should ever anyone ask anything about Solaris's stallions or thier services, not pointing my finger at anyone, as  theres no need to, readers are able to identify trolls for themselves.

There are indeed a fabulous array of stallions at stud in Scotland to suit all types and all disciplines, for the amatuer the ambitious competitor and even the professional, there really is something for every one. I hope that everyone finds what they are looking for and that their stallion choices meet with their expectations. 

There is a fabulous article in Horse Deals magazine on Lambridden Stud offering yet further choices and options to mare owners. 

And on that note I am off to bed to get a good days sleep after a very long night and would like to say thank you to everyone who has responded to the former topics in good spirit.


----------



## magic104 (9 February 2010)

I was wondering what you had done to upset people, but for the record I am grateful for the help you gave me a couple of years back.  Teffy (who is name changing all the time) has also been a great help but seems to hesitate about coming into this part of the forum nowadays.  Sally at Groomsbridge is another extreamly helpful person &amp; stands some very nice stallions.


----------



## nomis (9 February 2010)

Perhaps the fact that some of your own posts have been removed suggests that Admin in their own right feel that there are advertising aspects within them that breaks the T&amp;Cs of the forum. 

As a postscript - You choose to give yourself a public profile for advertising purposes on this forum, which is your choice to make. Others prefer to keep their lives private.


----------



## magic104 (9 February 2010)

nomis, am I missing something here?  I was only thinking the other week how I had seen very few posts from opie lately.  And for sure she is not the only one who has suggested their own stallions when a mare owner has asked, I dont remember seeing you jump on them.  I distinctly remember one person pushing their stallion on every single "which stallion post", to the extent I made a comment that is must be one great stallion to compliment so many mares!  Or words to that effect.


----------



## lambridden01 (9 February 2010)

I am sorry that you feel you have had a bad experience with us at Lambridden.  If you would like to PM me with your grievance, I will certainly do my best to correct any problems.


----------



## tweedette (11 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Thank you everyone! 
I am quite interested in the stallions Solaris Sports Horses have. Has anyone had any experience with them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

IMHO the stallions dont stand out, two are graded SSH with middle of the road marks, one stallion failed its grading, and the fourth is not graded. I guess it depends on the quality you are looking for, or whether you are concerned with the kind of studbook your foals will be eligible for, and the paperwork you will get.

BTW is it just me or are there a lot of Opie trolls on the go just now, as every second post is someone trying to promote her stallions. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Got to agree, dont like to knock anyones horses but I visited before we bought our 17hh goirgoine stallion, and was very disappointed with the quality of stock, see lots of positive comments about them, but didnt see anything I'd either use or buy, looking at the SSH it does seem very cliquey .
anyhow our stallion stands just outside Edinburgh, if you would like to visit him, get in touch and I'll give you the number where he is currently in training and you can go and see him if you like, hes bright mahogany bay with the most outstanding head.


----------



## LynneB (11 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I am sorry that you feel you have had a bad experience with us at Lambridden.  If you would like to PM me with your grievance, I will certainly do my best to correct any problems. 

[/ QUOTE ]

it would be a huge shame if someone had not done that before airing it on a public forum


----------



## ruby1 (11 February 2010)

True,but i think that could be said for a few comments already aired on this thread,which i personally have found uncomfortable to read.


----------



## firm (11 February 2010)

FGS  Look at this thread. An opportunity to promote stallions &amp; breeding in Scotland and look what happens.
I hate to say it but maybe some of KR prevoius comments about the attitude within British Breeding are true 
	
	
		
		
	


	





OP - go onto SSH site and there is a list of all stallions standing. Also check out the AES , SHBGB as they also list stallions at stud in Scotland. 
Look in Scottish Equestrian and Stallions on line website. I think there is an area search facility. Now is the time stallion owners start advertising. Definitely visit the studs/AI centres if they are near to you, take a look round.

I am a member of SSH and most certainly in no clique &amp;  when I got back into breeding I experienced nothing but total encouragement/help from the Low Mitchells at Balcormo stud who by the way also stand Dramiro and frozen by Secundus. 

Despite what this thread may read like there are a lot of lovely breeders and stallions available in Scotland


----------



## jeanette10 (12 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I am a member of SSH and most certainly in no clique 

[/ QUOTE ] 

From what I have heard it depends on who you are as to the service you receive from those running the SSH!  Firm, you obviously have no complaints, but it is a well known fact that it is cliquey, and its interesting to note just how many people know this.

I also believe that people who hold an authoritative stance within any Studbook should be following the "rules of engagement" (for want of a better line) themselves for that Studbook, and not a "Do as I say, not as I do" stance, which is obviously happening.  They should also not hold any powers within a Studbook if using it for their own personal gain.

However Firm, I also agree that there are many a good stallion to be found in Scotland, from a wide range of Studbooks and disciplines.


----------



## magic104 (12 February 2010)

Are these people not voted in?  If so why dont those with issues stand for election?


----------



## jeanette10 (12 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Are these people not voted in?  If so why dont those with issues stand for election? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I presume you are correct, although do not know.   

I know what you are implying, in that if people are not happy then they should do something about it, but I am guessing that if people cannot work with the "regime" already there that they would be fighting a lost cause, especially if they are in the minority.


----------



## firm (12 February 2010)

LOL I am so far out of the clique I don't know it's a clique.  Yep I am happy - always helpful especially in the passport dept  
	
	
		
		
	


	




It is also great having foal shows etc on the doorstep ( so to speak in Scottish terms 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jamesmead (12 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
 Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are these people not voted in? If so why dont those with issues stand for election? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I presume you are correct, although do not know. 

I know what you are implying, in that if people are not happy then they should do something about it, but I am guessing that if people cannot work with the "regime" already there that they would be fighting a lost cause, especially if they are in the minority. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

I think a lot of us dislike aspects of the present Government. They too were voted in, They too, now in office, can do what they please and we can do very little about it.

I doubt that there is anything in the constitution to forbid a committee member standing a stallion that has failed a grading, and I dare say a lot of people would take firm's stance and be unconcerned; however, a committee member who does not realise the implications of this; or worse still, realises the implications and chooses to ignore them, is doing their society- whichever society- no favours at all as regards credibility, quite apart from the issues of what the horse or his descendants might produce. Yet there isn't really a mechanism that I can see for preventing it; apart from voting with your feet and registering elsewhere (which some influential horses seem to have done; unless this is an error, the stallion list appears to have a few names missing this year).

For the SSH this is a huge pity; it was at one time one of the most rigorous and forward thinking societies with regard to issues like grading; it used continental evaluators to avoid vested interest; I think it beat the KWPN (and Zangersheide?) to the demand for x-rays for graded stallions; at the same time it left a doorway for correct but maybe not obviously top class stallions be graded in at a lower level and to show if they could cut it through progeny and performance. If it was a little cliquey in those days it was because the original vision and determination to see it through was vested in a small and far-sighted group of breeders. 

TBH I was really disappointed in Opie's reply (assuming that Opie is the owner of Solaris stud?). Instead of the "troll" invective, an explanation or clarification would have been nice.
In its absence, I think that Magic will maybe see what anyone trying to regularise proceedings will be up against.


----------



## ruby1 (12 February 2010)

Do you think the thought behind the invention of the SSH studbook  was a good thing.I'm a little confused,maybe not so hard right enough.
I always got the impretion that the stallion grading was quite strict,especially for the higher end horses,and also since the introduction of the x-rays.
I thought they still used continental evaluators for the stallion gradings etc.


----------



## jamesmead (12 February 2010)

Sorry ruby1; I have been a bit unclear, there. Yes, the gradings are still strict, but if this can be circumvented by either lowering the pass mark or simply ignoring the "fail", then there is little point.


----------



## magic104 (12 February 2010)

So let me get this right one of the grips is a committee member stands a failed horse?  Why did it fail?  Are the offspring poor quality as well?  Have other stallions not failed their gradings only to prove the evaluators wrong?  I am not saying this is the case here, but it has happened.  Just because someone has faith in their stallion does not mean they dont believe in what the SSH is about.  Surely the fact that a member was unable to influence the outcome is proof that the grading system is working?  I am sure I have heard comments in the past, so &amp; so only got that because they know so &amp; so.  Fact of life its not what you know but who you know.  There were a lot of posters admiring the offspring from this stud a couple of years ago.  I assume that has all changed now.  I dont know the full ins &amp; outs, heard a few rumours, but I have always hated the way politics tarnish the forward thinking of people, so I prefer to stay out of it.  

If you want change then unite &amp; vote for it.  What a cop out to say "I think a lot of us dislike aspects of the present Government. They too were voted in, They too, now in office, can do what they please and we can do very little about it."  They were voted in because they promoted themselves better then the other parties.  Because most people dont vote for the party as such, but the leader of the party.  If people really want change, they have proved they can do it, the most well known was the turn around the Poll Tax.  It was strength in numbers that won that victory.


----------



## PalominoMare (12 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
So let me get this right one of the grips is a committee member stands a failed horse?  Why did it fail?  Are the offspring poor quality as well?  Have other stallions not failed their gradings only to prove the evaluators wrong?  I am not saying this is the case here, but it has happened.  Just because someone has faith in their stallion does not mean they dont believe in what the SSH is about.  Surely the fact that a member was unable to influence the outcome is proof that the grading system is working?  I am sure I have heard comments in the past, so &amp; so only got that because they know so &amp; so.  Fact of life its not what you know but who you know.  There were a lot of posters admiring the offspring from this stud a couple of years ago.  I assume that has all changed now.  I dont know the full ins &amp; outs, heard a few rumours, but I have always hated the way politics tarnish the forward thinking of people, so I prefer to stay out of it.  

If you want change then unite &amp; vote for it.  What a cop out to say "I think a lot of us dislike aspects of the present Government. They too were voted in, They too, now in office, can do what they please and we can do very little about it."  They were voted in because they promoted themselves better then the other parties.  Because most people dont vote for the party as such, but the leader of the party.  If people really want change, they have proved they can do it, the most well known was the turn around the Poll Tax.  It was strength in numbers that won that victory. 

[/ QUOTE ]
*Surely the fact that a member was unable to influence the outcome is proof that the grading system is working?* 

Totally agree. I think this can only go round in circles and as you suggest Magic, maybe these opinions can be directed directly to the SSH instead of what reads to be a witch hunt. If you want something done, do something about it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Maybe i just don't get it because I can't see the problem here, I am a committee member myself (not of the SSH i'll add  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and most of our time is spent trying not to upset the waters and would hate to think that people were unhappy and not informing us. We may be free to discuss what we want, to an extent, on forums but if people feel so strongly, take it to those who can actually help. They shouldn't surely have to take the bait on here?


----------



## ruby1 (12 February 2010)

Completely agree with above posts,if a member cannot influence the pass marks then who can. Surely a stallion that failed a grading on a confirmation marks of 65% to become a listed stallion cannot possibly pass now it has been increased to 70%.
I think this debate could go on forever and perhaps it is our choice as mare owners ( well mine at least ) to choose to pick and choose what stallions we like as we feel fit.
It does seem a bit strange to me though that a stallion that did fail the grading has 5 out of 6 first premium foals this year,the proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## markvannunen (16 February 2010)

SO...CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY 16 MESSAGES ARE REMOVED FROM THIS TOPIC WITHOUT ANY ANNOUNCEMENT?


----------



## ScotPonio (14 March 2010)

http://www.summerhillstud.co.uk/details.asp?id=stonegroveaceprogeny


my mum had a foal from this stallion, she was very pretty

here are some of his foals


----------



## angrovestud (14 March 2010)

All so in Scotland is Elvingston Stud with two stallions http://www.elvingstonstud.co.uk/
They have bred some fantastic foals


----------

